# Welche Programme nehmen das Format WMV auf?



## aleks (26. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mir eine Webcam besorgt. Nun würde gerne wissen was für ein Programm ich brauche um Videos im WMV-Format abzuspeichert.
Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.Besten Dank imvoraus.

Gruß aleks


----------



## chmee (26. September 2006)

Hmm, im falschen Forum..

Das simpleste wäre, Du benutzt den Windows Media Encoder.
Den kann man im Netz saugen, ist legal und kostenlos.

mfg chmee


----------

